# KING KEVIN's BIG BASS...but where's BB?



## WhiteDog (Feb 25, 2008)

King Kevin has lost his helper, BB. He had to go back to Nigeria. Can anyone help???

March 28th, 2011 10.70 lbs.


----------



## Remy (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice fish, were at?


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Nifty bass. A double digit bass continues to elude me.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

All hail the King. Where's the King's jester? 

KsB


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hell of a fish. Is that a Burger King top?


----------

